# needing some help



## NS_Fan_2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

last month I was given a homemade shadow box with a little N scale set in it, the engine DID NOT have the tender for it. (but worked so I was happy lol)

I did some research and found out if a kato mikado lettered for pennsylvania RR. I tired doing a search and every place I tried had the undecorated tender for this engine SOLD OUT.

Anyone have any ideas on a replacement??? I dont really have alot of money to afford a whoel new one (at least not a nice kato one like this one)

Thanks all
Chad


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi NS, 

Do you have a picture of the tender you're looking for? If none are available, why not find one that looks similar to it? I have a really old Rivarossi and got a completely different make of tender that looked good with it...










Greg


----------



## NS_Fan_2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

I dont actually even know what the original tender is supposed to look like to be honest.

I did a search on ebay for these engines, and kind of have an idea.

I can buy tenders seperate, but would really like to get this to look how it looked like originally


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

If you can post a pic of your engine, I bet someone here will know what tender goes with it and post a pic of it. They may have the same Mikado with its tender in HO which is much more common. What is the wheel arrangement on your engine? 

Greg


----------



## NS_Fan_2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

wheel arrangement is 2-8-2

I will also post a pic of it a little later.


----------



## NS_Fan_2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

heres a picture of the engine in question:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hmm... pretty fuzzy picture, can you use macro focusing to take a clearer picture?


----------



## NS_Fan_2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

sure, but it wont be til a little later


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Kato only seems to made one 2-8-2. It came lettered Burlington or an undecorated.
The only thing I can find online (while eating dinner that is) is Bachmann seems to be the only one to sell tenders. From Kato's picture it looks as if it came with a medium. What ever brand you get, you might get stuck making modifications to the engine to tender couplers. Hope this helps some.
http://www.katousa.com/N/Mikado/index.html
http://www.discounttrainsonline.com/N-Scale-Locomotives-Bachmann/N_LOC_160_5.html


----------

